# need your thoughts and prayers ladies....



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

ive had a rough couple of wks.had a bleed last wk had a scan and all was well.had another scare friday but more like a bad leak of red water blood  that it was that bad i went to the hospital but they were no help and sent me home with a scan for tomorrow.im scared what tomorrow will bring at our scan.i still have quite alot of brown stuff but its still scaring me  please ladies give afew words for our babies   to hold on tight and stay with us  scan is at 1145 tomorrow morning...     


hayley


----------



## Denlake (Aug 5, 2007)

Hayley,

Hope you don't mind me hopping in but just wanted to send you lots of  as I was so upset to read how you have been treated by the NHS. I had a one off bleed at the the same time as you and it was never explained but just suddenly stopped and I have been fine ever since but I did struggle at the time because I was kind of out of IVF jurisdication, didn't have a midwife and had never had an appointment with the maternity unit and it does feel at that point like you don't know who to turn too as nobody seems to want to step in. My friend has recently had the same but the bleed was much heavier than me and very clotty and she had the same terrible lack of support from the NHS as you, I'd like to   them sometimes I really would. She finally got a scan and everything was ok, bubs was fine. She is still having the odd bleed at 17 weeks and the doctors can't tell her why for definite they just keep checking and bubs heart is ok and it is growing fine but my friend is much pushier now and reminds them at every point just how special this bay is and how long it took her to get here. She has had all sorts of explanations from a cervical erosion, to a bit of left over endometriosis.........but nothing firm apart from your body has undergone massive changes ( even without the IVF) and they remind her that this happens in non IVF pregnancies too - not sure if you read it but this happened to kerry katona. 

Any way just wanted to try to help to reassure you and wish you tons of luck for tommorrow    the girls on here know their stuff and they are right to say don't stand for any nonsense you have a right to be treated well and with sensitivity when things like this happen.
Take care
Dx


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Oh Hayley,

You must be so worried 
I'll keep you in my   that everything will turn out to be just fine 
Let us know how you get on hun 

love Dibley x


----------



## Nofi (Mar 8, 2007)

Hayley,

God's will surely finish the good work he's started in you. I will be   that all will be well with you and the twins and God will shower you with divine health, peace and a stressfree preganancy.



Nofi


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

I will say a special prayer for you tonight in Church. 
Bright Eyes


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Thinking of you and your two little bubbas    

Alegria x


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hayley,

Just wanted to send you a big   and will be praying for great news tomorrow with your scan.

My cousin, who's was a natural pregnancy, bled on and off for most of the first 4-5 months and her bouncing baby boy is 9 months old now!

Sending you some            to keep you calm.

emps
x


----------



## Gen (Dec 9, 2004)

Hayley,

Such a worrying time, especially having to wait so long for a scan    Hopefull all will be well  , and this will be "one of those things" feet up and try and take things easy until scan time.

Lol Gen xOx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hayley

All my love for tomorrow   

Emma x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well thank you for your thoughts and prayers  

ive been bleeding for 3wks now.every scan ive had they have been ok.got another scan tomorrow night as the bleeding still hasent stoped completely.feeling pysically,emotional and mentally drained today  everythings got on top of me all at once.


hoping theyre both ok   


hayley


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hayley      I cant imagine the worry and emotions you are going through, Just to let you know I am thinking of you and your percious babies... I hope everything is ok...    

Good luck with your scan tomorrow.
Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Hayley, I will pray that all is well with both the babies. A lot of women have bleeds on and off during the 1st trimester and beyond. It must be a very stressful & anxious time for you. A good friend of mine had bleeding (sometimes heavy and bright red too - sorry if tmi) until  week 16 and the DD that resulted from that pregnancy has just turned 2. Praying that you will have the same outcome (x2 of course).

Sasha xxx


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Aww Hayley, 

You're in my thoughts and   hun  
I hope Sasha's words gave you some encouragement!

Let us know how you get on.

Dibley x


----------



## country girl (Jun 18, 2004)

Hayley,

Praying all is ok with you and your babies. I bled at  5,6,7,12,13 and 28 weeks with Daisy and Isaac.All were quite heavy like the first day of your period, bright red blood that faded to brown after a few days. Some times I had period type pains with them. At 28 weeks I was given steroids as they thought the babies were on their way. 

They scanned me each time and like you I didnt always get much sympathy. At the 12 weeks bleed/scan I was sobbing as I was so relieved they had both survived and the scanner lady told me off as my crying was making my tummy shake so she couldnt see!

They never did really find out the cause. I did have a cervical ectropion so it could have been that but they said they just dont know what causes the bleeding in pregnancy. It is a lot more common in twin pregnancies though. 

Once a baby has a heart beat it has a 90% chance of going full term. Each time it happened I took the day off work and lay down. I dont think there is any medical evidence it makes a difference but it made me feel better to think I was doing something. A word of warning though , when you lie down the blood pools in the vagina and then when you stand up to go to the loo or whatever a lot can come out and it makes your heart sink a bit.

 heading you way.

Love Country Girl


----------

